# Voytek Pavlik - Music For Games, Films & Videos [Fresh Blooded]



## Voytek Pavlik (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I am an independent music composer. Been seriously making music for over 5 years now, but my first attempts at music production occurred when I was around 13.

My music can be described as Background Music, Game Soundtracks and Music for films/videos. I can compose various of moods starting ideal for Horrors, Action, Adventure, Thrillers, Drama, Sci-Fi and Fantasy. Recently I have recorded a couple of commercial Rock background songs ideal for product an company advertisements.

The only education in music production I had, was a Music Technology course 1st Diploma in England. I'm originally from Poland, btw. Most of my skills and I gained through self-motivated practicing. I can play an electric guitar, bass, keyboards and a bit of back vocals.

Here is where you can listen to most of my music which I sell online as Royalty Free. What do you think about it?


I heard this is a good place to get an advise in how to become successful in music industry. It'd be awesome if someone could help a guy like me.


Peace and regards
Voytek P.


----------



## bryla (Apr 8, 2012)

Z Polski? To moze Wojtek? Witam


----------



## Voytek Pavlik (Apr 10, 2012)

Witam, witam, to moze in English?


----------



## bryla (Apr 10, 2012)

fine  I'm from Poland myself – live in Denmark. Btw your music on your website is distorting. It's mixed way above 0.0DBFs


----------



## Voytek Pavlik (Apr 10, 2012)

bryla @ Tue Apr 10 said:


> It's mixed way above 0.0DBFs



I wish I knew what it is ^^ As I said in my post, I'm not highly educated in music, but I'm doing my best to be as professional as possible.

Perhaps you can explain me what is that you are talking about instead of blowing meat into a wind as most of the Poles do


----------



## bryla (Apr 10, 2012)

It's way too loud. It blows my speakers = it is distorting


----------

